# [solved] Unknown Filesystem-Type "ext2" - Wo einstellen im K

## Stomper

Hi Leute,

nachdem die Installation einwandfrei gelaufen ist und der Rechner auch bootet, habe ich bemerkt, dass beim Starten folgender Fehler auftaucht:

"Unknown Filesystem-Type ext2"

Mounting error oder so was noch...

die Boot Partition, die ext2 ist, kann nicht gemountet werden.

Versuch ich es manuell, bekomme ich selbigen Fehler.

Habe ich den ext2 Support beim Kernel-Backen vergessen?

Wenn ja, wo finde ich die Option?! Ich habe nur optionen für ext3 gefunden.

Habe die gentoo-linux sources 2.6.24-r7 verwendet und mit make menuconfig finde ich keine option für ext2.

Was kann ich tun?

Gruß

StomperLast edited by Stomper on Thu Jan 08, 2009 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Das steht im Handbuch, nennt sich allerdings "Second Extended fs support"

Handbuch

dort unter "Aktivieren der benötigten Optionen"

Also nochmal LiveCD dann die Partition mounten, chroot und neuen kernel bauen.

----------

## Stomper

Alles klar, werd ich machen.

Ich geb dann mal nen Statusreport, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.

----------

## Stomper

SUPER, hat geklappt.

Jetzt läuft alles.

Danke dir disi!

Gruß

Stomper

----------

